# Sex



## Tom8585 (Oct 19, 2021)

Someone wants to chat sex


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Tom8585 said:


> کسی می خواهد با هم رابطه جنسی برقرار کنند


Since this is and English language forum, you ought to use English instead of Farsi.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Personal said:


> Since this is and English language forum, you ought to use English instead of Farsi.


Sounds a bit like a farce to me...


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

In Absentia said:


> Sounds a bit like a farce to me...


And as a native English speaker, I can't even write properly: "Since this is *and[sic]* English".


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Tom8585 said:


> Someone wants to chat sex


Yawn.

Actually it doesn't get better in English, TAM isn't really the place to look for such shenanigans.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Personal said:


> And as a native English speaker, I can't even write properly: "Since this is *and[sic]* English".


It wasn't a dig at you... it was one of my bad jokes...  Farsi > farce


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

In Absentia said:


> It wasn't a dig at you... it was one of my bad jokes...  Farsi > farce


It's all good, for what it's worth I think you're cool (even though we haven't always agreed).


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Personal said:


> It's all good, for what it's worth I think you're cool (even though we haven't always agreed).


Cheers... and I don't bear grudges...


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Tom will now have to employ autoerotic chat techniques as he has been banned.


----------

